# Diesel price in France ??



## moblee

I know there have been posts on this before,but I've done a search & I can't find them.
I like to fill up at the Auchan at Calais.
?? Thanks.


----------



## raynipper

moblee said:


> I know there have been posts on this before,but I've done a search & I can't find them.
> I like to fill up at the Auchan at Calais.
> ?? Thanks.


http://www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr/index.php?module=dbgestion&action=fsearch

Ray.


----------



## kennyboy

Around here, St Jean d'Angely,South West France, diesel is around 1.08 a litre. That is at either Super U or Intermarche. I am sure Auchan should be the same.
Ken


----------



## peejay

Another one for you Moblee....

http://www.zagaz.com/prix-carburant.php?id_div=35087

Pete


----------



## joedenise

Came back Monday, diesel was 109.9 or 110.9 at supermarkets and 122.9+ on motorways.

Joe


----------



## DABurleigh

1.12 at Auchan Calais this afternoon, moblee 

Dave


----------



## Caggsie

Are you going over into Belgium? If so, we paid 1.05 at one of the automated petrol stations last Fri, in Jabbeke, which is about 40 km from Dunkerque. Motorways were 1.15.

Karen


----------



## moblee

> 1.12 at Auchan Calais this afternoon, moblee
> 
> Dave


1.11 Euro yesterday (12/04/10) I exchanged on p & o £1 -1.10 euro
making it virtually a pound a litre!!

Travelling down to Dover I thought I'd put enough in to get me to the Auchan, but got a bit anxious around Ashford so I put in a Fiver's worth at £1.25 a litre :twisted: :roll:


----------



## teemyob

*Diesel*

£1.17 per Litre Cheapest UK Prices
£0.98 per Litre Cheapest French Prices

£14.25 cheaper per 75 Litre fill-up in France, maybe as much as £20 in Belgium, Luxembourg, Andorra and Spain.

TM


----------



## moblee

Nothing short of Scandalous TM.


----------



## teemyob

*Diesel*



moblee said:


> Nothing short of Scandalous TM.


Diesel was £1.29 on the A34 last week, I drove on slowly until I found it at £1.17.

TM


----------



## b2tus

I noticed that the supermarkets have jacked their prices up substantially and that Tesco locally are now more expensive than Shell!!

Wonder how long it will be before the "spend £50....get 5p off a litre" vouchers reappear? :roll: :roll:


----------



## autostratus

In Nontron, Dept 24 today Diesel was 1.149 per litre at SuperU and Intermarche.

(and the weather is fine and warm with it set fair for the rest of the week  )


----------



## autostratus

autostratus said:


> In Nontron, Dept 24 today Diesel was 1.149 per litre at SuperU and Intermarche.
> 
> (and the weather is fine and warm with it set fair for the rest of the week  )


An update.

Diesel was still 1.149€ per litre in Nontron (Dordogne) yesterday.

We've had rain overnight for the first time for a month but that's been a wonderful month for sunshine.
No need to water the plants today. 

Home next week.


----------



## sallytrafic

1.139 at Auchan Dunquerke Tuesday night (27th) late. 1.21 at nearby motorway services


----------



## GEMMY

1.12 at Auchan, Calais Tuesday morning. 1.06 in Belgium on Saturday  

tony


----------



## Zebedee

GEMMY said:


> 1.12 at Auchan, Calais Tuesday morning. 1.06 in Belgium on Saturday
> 
> tony


Been on holiday then Tony?

Thought it had gone quiet around here! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hope you had a great time - the weather was kind anyway.

Now . . . back on topic or I'm in trouble!! 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## GEMMY

You are one moderator Dave that I don't have trouble with :lol: 

Weather was fantastic in the Loire, I've come back to rain. :wink: 

tony


----------



## CaGreg

End of last week, (Thurs, Fri) the cheapest we saw it was €1.09 at one of the bigger supermarkets, in either Ile d'Oleron or Barfleur. The most expensive we saw in April was €1.34 at one of the Autoroute stations.

That's a huge saving to be made by just going a kilometre off the Autoroute into a Zone Commercial.

Ca


----------



## teemyob

*Scandal*



moblee said:


> Nothing short of Scandalous TM.


So we are paying around 20% or more than the French, about 25% more than the Belgians, Luxembourgonians and the Spanish. But as much as 50% more than The Andorreans!

Lets not think about the good old US of A!

Diesel 82p a Litre

™


----------



## SNandJA

moblee said:


> I know there have been posts on this before,but I've done a search & I can't find them.
> I like to fill up at the Auchan at Calais.
> ?? Thanks.


Just returned on 29th April and the Hypermarkets had diesel at 1.13 - 1.14 Euro per litre

French Fuel Prices Link

Steve


----------



## Bagshanty

If you're travelling beyond France, this is useful:

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/fuel/index.html


----------



## Zozzer

Caggsie said:


> Are you going over into Belgium? If so, we paid 1.05 at one of the automated petrol stations last Fri, in Jabbeke, which is about 40 km from Dunkerque. Motorways were 1.15.
> 
> Karen


We fill up at Veurne. Come of off the E40 at junction 1a, head for Veurne then right turn at the first roundabout. Numerous filling stations along Albert I Laan that all compete with each other for the trade of the many East European Truckers filling up. I'm not sure of the current price, but Nov 09 it was around 0.95

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=51.058067,2.66942&spn=0.018882,0.052142&z=15


----------



## moblee

As of yesterday Diesel was 1.11 at Calais Auchaun & as much as 1.37 a litre on the A16 in the Boulogne area.


----------



## clive1821

As of yesterday the Auchaun Calais diesel was 1.105 e per litre and varied this last week from 1.09....


----------



## moblee

Thanks for the update clive


----------



## teemyob

*Euro*

The slightly stronger pound a few weeks back meant that our average fuel cost in Beneluxe and France was less than 87p a litre.

However, I notice we are now @ 1.15 Euros to a pound.

So back to around

87p In Luxembourg to 93p in France

TM


----------



## bognormike

bought some mid France at a local Auchan today at 1.129, seen some others cheaper......
got to shop around; lots of variation.


----------



## b2tus

Just returned this week from 2 weeks in France.

Prices varied from 1.1070 in a Le Clerc supermarket up to 1.2850 in a normal Shell filling station.

As BognorMike says, you have to shop around. When putting 70 litres in the tank, a saving of up to Euro 12.46 is well worth having.


----------



## bognormike

and the autoroute prices are horrendous! Add the tolls, and it makes travelling in the Uk cheap 8) :lol: 

we moan about fuel prices in the Uk, but having travelled over 2000 miles across France & Italy in the last few weeks, if you want to get around quickly you have to use the toll roads. Once the tolls are factored in, I would say there isn't much difference between the total cost per mile / KM between Ul & France / Italy.


----------



## moblee

1.20 euro calais Auchan per litre of Diesel

1.16 euro to the pound .


----------

